# Pit Bull Portraits - "Educate, Don't Discriminate"



## sarallyn (Mar 8, 2009)

these are entries for a pit bull rescue contest. the winner will be on a button (which aims to promote pit bull education).
these are all taken with natural lighting and my playroom doors were used as a backdrop


1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## deggimatt (Mar 8, 2009)

wow i really like them!!!


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 8, 2009)

i like # 3 and # 4 more ... the rest dont match upto the mark


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice ones! Your pitbull makes a great model. Very 'smart' looking in the specs


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 8, 2009)

They had an article in the paper (Dallas Morning News) about this issue (unresponsible pitbull owners) a week or two ago.  I can't believe that they want to ban the breed because of the people that want a "mean dog" and don't know how to train it.  Punish the owner, not the dog.

#3 is my favorite, hard to imagine what it would look like on a button though.  Good work on all of them.


----------



## fightin14 (Mar 8, 2009)

you won't here me say this much but I like the color pics much better. the colors are very nice thumbs us.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 8, 2009)

Colors are nice.

Needs a hat!


----------



## mikemicki (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job on these.  #3 to me looks the best.  And I agree with O|||||||O ... don't punish the animal for what is clearly humans fault.


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks a lot 



O|||||||O said:


> They had an article in the paper (Dallas Morning News) about this issue (unresponsible pitbull owners) a week or two ago.  I can't believe that they want to ban the breed because of the people that want a "mean dog" and don't know how to train it.  Punish the owner, not the dog.



exactly --
it's horrible how all of the irresposible owners are ruining it for the rest of us.
I shouldn't have my dog taken away because another owner hasn't a brain in their head.



Iron Flatline said:


> Needs a hat!



and maybe a bowtie!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 9, 2009)

Nicely done Saralyn.  I really like the first three colour shots, for the expression, and colour, and the #5 black and white image.  Great lighting and expression on that one.


----------



## dry3210 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ha not what I was expecting.  Good chuckle


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 10, 2009)

thank you
i'm very happy with the way these came out.


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally like # 3 and 5. 3 has the best pose and wonderful lighting. 5 i think also conveys the message, "Hey, I'm not as dumb as you think I am, Learn more." a very good looking puppy too. i have a pit / malamute mix that i got from petsmart on adoption day from HEART.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 11, 2009)

very classy! I love these!


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 11, 2009)

I have to say that I really enjoy looking at these. I found myself coming back for a second look too.


----------

